# A New xxD DSLR Coming From Canon [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

```
<p>There’s a suggestion at Canon Watch that Canon will introduce a new DSLR between the current EOS 70D and the Rebel T5i and that it will have an “xxD” model name.</p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>With <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/canon-shows-off-a-new-dslr/" target="_blank">the recent leaks by Canon that show a new entry level DSLR</a> with NFC, a top LCD and scroll wheel, which are all absent on the current Rebels, there could be some truth to this.</p>
<p>I think it’s more likely we’re going to get a “Super Rebel” like the EOS 60D was when it was launched. The successive EOS 70D gained back the build quality and more premium features that the xxD line of cameras had always had, that were missing from the EOS 60D.</p>
<p>If I was a betting man, I think the leaked camera is indeed the T6i and the xxD name will stay with just the EOS 70D.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-set-announce-new-dslr-eos-750d-70d-cw3/" target="_blank">Canon Watch</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

That new thing we've seen in the promos has got Rebel Ergonomics and key mapping written all over it...

...and the suggestion of an intermediate camera maybe suggests to me that this is where Canon may introduce their Hybrid-VF or EVF EF body! Maybe we'll see some of the exciting features we were hearing rumours of when people were getting excited about the 7D II's potential


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

Also, they've missed a few off the list over at Canon Watch. I'm going to enjoy asking Camera Store reps to explain why I might want to purchase one of the following and how they compare to the others;

EOS 1200D
EOS 100D
EOS 700D
EOS 750D
EOS ??D
EOS 70D
EOS 7D II

Are dealers going to be expected to stock this selection? I get that the 1200D is just selling off old parts (after actually reading the spec list last night for the first time) 
...but it's hard to come up with a term for this situation that could be described as Politically Correct if Canon choose to add another dSLR to the line-up, as opposed to a sideways shift towards EVF/mirrorless and other _alternative_ technologies.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 12, 2015)

Canon might combine the xxxD and xxD line. also today saw a posylt that even 70D s price in India has been dropped after 5D mk 3 few days back. What ever Canon does lets hope its exciting.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 12, 2015)

Im cautiously excited!

That 'cheapo' button wheel as it has been called, taken from the last versions of G-series, works WAY better than the ultra-mushy directional pad on the 55i/70d/6d. I feel its amazing that Canon engineers created that mess is the first place. It is so mushy ive passed or fumbled trying to select my af point on many an occasion.  

Just from the screenshot alone, that form factor looks pretty sweet already. A "baby" pro/xxD style body? Sounds good to me! I'm already falling in love with the 70d.

EDIT- Oh wait-? Lock switch? Nah, this isnt the new standard Rebel. Rebels do not have lock switches....... Now Im thinking that this is an in between model......hmmmm


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 12, 2015)

It's the EOS 800D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2015)

Consider the SL1/100D, which broke current naming conventions, but brought a unique characteristic to market (smallest dSLR). In some ways, that was an attempt to define/create a new market segment and Canon maybe up to something similar here. Small body, but with an upscale feature set (e.g. top LCD)...sort of an xxD-Lite.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Consider the SL1/100D, which broke current naming conventions, but brought a unique characteristic to market (smallest dSLR). In some ways, that was an attempt to define/create a new market segment and Canon maybe up to something similar here. Small body, but with an upscale feature set (e.g. top LCD)...sort of an xxD-Lite.


Quick, check out the leaked page before Canon UK notice and take it offline again 
http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_10D/


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2015)

Take a look at that captured still of the right hand side of the back of the body. That's a top LCD display. That would imply that we're in XXD territory and it would not be a rebel. 

This presumes that Canon is consistent with that being an 'enthusiast and higher' feature. They certainly could put such a feature on a Rebel, but I generally associate that as a step above the entry-ish levels of XXXXD and XXXD, so a 70D-lite or 80D seems plausible.

- A


----------



## rs (Jan 12, 2015)

Khufu said:


> Quick, check out the leaked page before Canon UK notice and take it offline again
> http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_10D/


Leaked page? If it was posted 12 years ago, then yes :


----------



## Khufu (Jan 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Take a look at that captured still of the right hand side of the back of the body. That's a top LCD display. That would imply that we're in XXD territory and it would not be a rebel.
> 
> This presumes that Canon is consistent with that being an 'enthusiast and higher' feature. They certainly could put such a feature on a Rebel, but I generally associate that as a step above the entry-ish levels of XXXXD and XXXD, so a 70D-lite or 80D seems plausible.
> 
> - A



Well it'd be the third Rebel to have one 
http://www.hireacamera.com/img/cameras/slr/350d/2large.png


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2015)

Khufu said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at that captured still of the right hand side of the back of the body. That's a *top* LCD display. That would imply that we're in XXD territory and it would not be a rebel.
> ...



Forgive me, I wasn't being clear. See markup above. I mean an LCD on the top of the camera near the shutter button. I don't believe a Rebel has ever offered that.

- A


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 12, 2015)

It is way too soon to be an 80d. 

It is a little hard to imagine them cramming something I between Rebel and xxD because there isn't all that much difference. 

We are kind of due for T6i, by the time this could appear anyway. 

Canon also said recently they were done doing tiny irrelevant annual upgrades, so maybe they decided to beef up the T6i. If Canon can't beat SoNikon on sensors, there are lots of other features it can enhance easily. It can certainly throw in an LCD screen and a simple wheel for cheap instead of some colossally amazing (non existent) new sensor. Why not?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 12, 2015)

Just to note regarding the opening comments. In Europe all the crop cameras carry xxxD the Rebel name I believe is used in North America with T5i etc. only. 

I agree with others slotting a camera between the EOS 70D and the EOS 750D starts to confuse consumers and creates stocking issues for dealers already living with razor slim margins on cameras. Canon already are dealing with a reduced number of outlets and grey imports in various markets they should be sensitive to the industry dilemmas its adding to them.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 12, 2015)

I won't be buying any New Canon cameras until they launch an *xxD quality mirrorless*. NO GAS here, all my Canon Film SLRs and DSLRs still work fine.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks a lot like the 60D body too. My bet is that its the 70D sensor and auto-focus, but without some of the more pro features (frame-rate, AFMA, buffer, etc), just like the 60D had a while ago.

Wouldnt surprise me if they renamed it, since they've essentially left the Ti/xxxD line. They updated that thing yearly, yet the 700D hasnt been updated in almost 2 years (with a new sensor that came out in the meantime)


----------



## Khufu (Jan 13, 2015)

> I mean an LCD on the top of the camera near the shutter button. I don't believe a Rebel has ever offered that.
> 
> - A


It's functionally the same thing, displaying settings on a low-power LCD without draining battery power firing up the big display, which is now touch-screen and even more draining! 
Come to think of it, the old Rebel version even told you what your White Balance settings were, neither the 60D nor 70D do that. I'm sure most of us would call that an inconvenient downgrade!

Part of the convenience of the display being on top (re: 5D, 7D, XXD series etc) is that you have corresponding function buttons directly adjacent to the assigned features' displayed properties. Considering this camera's got those buttons (AF and Drive) on the back, a la Rebel/XXXD mapping, the convenience factor of it being located on the top plate seems diminished to me. There'll no doubt be an LCD backlight illumination button and the ISO button up there though, as is the norm with more recent Rebels! It'll no doubt be handy, just a little removed from ideal or "professional"


----------



## Khufu (Jan 13, 2015)

preppyak said:


> Looks a lot like the 60D body too. My bet is that its the 70D sensor and auto-focus, but without some of the more pro features (frame-rate, AFMA, buffer, etc), just like the 60D had a while ago.
> 
> Wouldnt surprise me if they renamed it, since they've essentially left the Ti/xxxD line. They updated that thing yearly, yet the 700D hasnt been updated in almost 2 years (with a new sensor that came out in the meantime)



I'm not sure... Canon haven't even utilised their best 18mp sensor in that series of cameras yet - they put it in the EOS M2 and the 100D, which was announced on the same day as the 700D, but the 100D/SL1 got the more advanced sensor! They need to release a 750D with the Hybrid AF II sensor first 

A part of me suspects that the Hybrid AF II sensor may in fact be an early Dual Pixel AF sensor from before the hardware and firmware were up to the task - Canon did mention that there were already DPAF sensors out there prior to the 70D launch and people speculated it could have been the 5D3, amongst others, but I think it could be the M2 and 100D sensor... and maybe we'll see it in DPAF action some time soon, helping to keep the 70D and 7D II ahead in the megapixel game! just a thought


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jan 13, 2015)

A 70D N, 75D or 750D.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 13, 2015)

tq0cr5i said:


> A 70D N, 75D or 750D.



I'm pretty sure Canon already sell the 70D(N) and 70D(W), depending on whether they're *W*ifi Enabled or *N*ot!


----------



## MacPaul (Jan 13, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> There’s a suggestion at Canon Watch that Canon will introduce a new DSLR between the current EOS 70D and the Rebel T5i and that it will have an “xxD” model name.


Another EOS sitting between 70D and 700D (not to mention the 100D) wouldn't make sense. More likely it's the 700D replacement. They can implement new technologies in this line, too. It's more likely cause buyers of such cameras are less likely to be conservative and thus also less likely to reject new approaches.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jan 14, 2015)

Khufu said:


> tq0cr5i said:
> 
> 
> > A 70D N, 75D or 750D.
> ...



Yes, you got my point! I mean a name plate just like the Canon EOS-1D Mark II N. The N suffix to indicate its moderate range of updates.


----------



## jasny (Jan 14, 2015)

Top LCD in hypothetical 750d makes sense to observe Wi-Fi/NFC status, especially when NFC antenna is at camera bottom. Maybe it is good solution to connect to CS100 station, but personally I would prefer antenna at the top which is more convenient to connect to smartphone.


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 14, 2015)

Khufu said:


> That new thing we've seen in the promos has got Rebel Ergonomics and key mapping written all over it...
> 
> ...and the suggestion of an intermediate camera maybe suggests to me that this is where Canon may introduce their Hybrid-VF or EVF EF body! Maybe we'll see some of the exciting features we were hearing rumours of when people were getting excited about the 7D II's potential



It seems most people who have one are now excited about the 7DII's reality . . .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > That new thing we've seen in the promos has got Rebel Ergonomics and key mapping written all over it...
> ...



Oh, please. The 7DII doesn't have WiFi, a touchscreen, or make coffee. That makes it about as useless as my 1D X.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Khufu said:
> ...


Do you honestly expect that a well sealed camera is going to make coffee? Coffee grounds stuck on the rubber would ruin the seals....


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 14, 2015)

MacPaul said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There’s a suggestion at Canon Watch that Canon will introduce a new DSLR between the current EOS 70D and the Rebel T5i and that it will have an “xxD” model name.
> ...


The actual rumor on Canon Watch was that the camera would sit between the upcoming Rebel 750D(700D replacement) and the 70D. Not between the 700D and the 70D. Suggesting that a new 750D is all but announced. It is though that the 750D will have wifi and near-field. The other camera is rumored to have a top LCD, the pictured control wheal and be in the XXD line. It has been suggested that it was the camera in the video.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 14, 2015)

Crazy guess on my part...

EOS 10-M
Full frame DPAF CMOS MILC
20.2MP at 7fps
1920x1080 at 60p H.265
3840x2160 at 24p H.265
Wifi, GPS, etc...

If you had a MILC you could conceivably setup the AI-servo mode to "acquire a target" by pushing the AF point selection button. The MILC could then track that subject and allow you to freely recompose to some extent. Also with the advent of face-recognition it is conceivable that the subject could leave the camera's field of view and be re-acquired when they come back into frame. The technology available today allows for such alternative usability.


----------



## jasny (Jan 14, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Crazy guess on my part...
> 
> EOS 10-M
> Full frame DPAF CMOS MILC
> ...



To me that's pure S-F. Canon sells MILCs in Asia and it will continue with small bodies like original EOS M with poor functionality. Why to invest R&D in advanced MILC while Rebels are selling like mad in US and Europe? New EOS M will have attachable EVF at best. No 7fps, UHD, forget it.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 14, 2015)

jasny said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy guess on my part...
> ...


My science might be fictional, but sci-fi appeals to the masses. The Rebel-line appeals to the consumer segment, i.e. the masses. What do they apparently want? 
-High-megapixels
-Lightweight construction
-fast frame-rates
-low cost
-Good video and stills in one product

Smartphones are also looking to carve out their piece of the consumer pie. Even a flawed or limited 4K implementation is still considered better than FHD. UHD is going mainstream... The linked article lists a number of cell-phones that now shoot 4K.
http://nofilmschool.com/2014/10/there-are-now-over-20-cell-phones-shoot-4k-video

The 6D debuted built-in-Wifi and GPS. The 70D debuted DPAF. How much disbelief needs to be suspended to think that mid-tier model might debut full-frame DPAF and (the currently in-demand) 4K (even if it is in H.265)?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 16, 2015)

jasny said:


> Why to invest R&D in advanced MILC while Rebels are selling like mad in US and Europe?



Actually, Rebels are selling _very _badly these years as Canon DSLR sales are dropping like a rock (I surmise that Rebels account for the majority of Canon sales).


----------

